# Flechette Sling-X-Bow!



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Right... so here is my flechette shooting sling-x-bow. It is 3 layers of 18mm multiplex, so I can say for sure that it is strong enough. The fork is attached via 3 long screws going into the "barrel". I haven't finished it yet, but it works. I did, however, mess up the trigger notch for the flechettes, so I have to use either a larger nut or a wing nut to lock behind the notch. The pictures will show what I mean.
Sorry for the bad pictures though. Taken with my phone...

























































The bands are very strong and I pull them back one at a time. What do you guys think of it?
Oh, one other thing... I can't seem to get much accuracy; the flechettes tumble in flight. They usually hit the target with the point facing downwards to the ground... Is this because there are no stabilising fins? I don't think it would effect it that much without them...

PandaMan


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Great! But holy-cow, be careful where you shoot.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Great! But holy-cow, be careful where you shoot.


Of course







Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

yer.. you take care fella.. looks good to me.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks NoSugarRob


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looks good will there bee a vid ? and put fletchings on it will fly better ducktape will do


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, I will do that mckee. I might get a video up, but if the accuracy doesn't improve then I won't.
Thanks for the compliment


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Careful pandaman never look in the direction of a loaded weapon.

I don't have too much knowledge about aeroplane physics, but this case I think the fins at the end of the flechette does it's role in accuracy. If the flechette is very long, it would not tumble too much, but as it could be considered short, after leaving the slingbow it will tend to rotate around the center of the mass.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

You're probably right about the fins (fletchings) Kobe.
I didn't look in the direction of a loaded weapon, and don't intend to do so. That picture was be lying down holding the camera in the line of fire








So if I add fletchings, that will help?


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Most probably it would not tumble, as the fins would have wide surface area perpendicular to the direction of the tumbling. Try to slightly bend the fins in the way so that the flechette would rotate in flight.

And 1 more thing i just noticed, the nut at the end of the rod would most probably affect flight. Try shooting it without the nut at the end of the flechette and see if there's a significance.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wonder if you could attach a dart flight to it. or make some out of grey duct tape.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Fletching is the key. Without it, no accuracy is to be expected.

You need at least three fins for the full effect. Four may be easier, though, if you use duct tape.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Fletching is the key. Without it, no accuracy is to be expected.
> 
> You need at least three fins for the full effect. Four may be easier, though, if you use duct tape.


Ok, so the wing nut I used on the back doesn't really effect the flight much? It is all down to the fletching...? Otherwise I will have to buy some bigger hex nuts.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

PandaMan said:


> Fletching is the key. Without it, no accuracy is to be expected.
> 
> You need at least three fins for the full effect. Four may be easier, though, if you use duct tape.


Ok, so the wing nut I used on the back doesn't really effect the flight much? It is all down to the fletching...? Otherwise I will have to buy some bigger hex nuts.
[/quote]

Well I noticed that it should somehow be shaped a little more like a dart.. Just my observation, gotta ask those who actually experimented on it for practical advice.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I need something on the end in order for it to lock into the trigger mechanism, but I only have wing nuts at the moment. I will try shooting it with a normal slingshot without the nut and see if the accuracy is better.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

PandaMan said:


> I need something on the end in order for it to lock into the trigger mechanism, but I only have wing nuts at the moment. I will try shooting it with a normal slingshot without the nut and see if the accuracy is better.


I would say you have the cocking nut positioned further up, approximately near the middle of the flechette.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 7, 2011)

For aerodynamic stability, in general, you want the nose to be heavier than the tail. Also, fletchings of some sort is needed to have more area in the rear, when viewing the flechette from the side. You may be able to tape a length of yarn (10-12 inches) to the rear. This produces some aerodynamic drag that pulls the tail to the rear, while the extra weight in the nose will pull that end forward.


----------

